
Ask HN: Do all websites look the same these days? - hoodoof
There seems to be a design monoculture.  Websites all seem to look the same.
======
max_
no. not hacker news. :)

Web frameworks like bootstrap, and Material design are partly to blame.

------
onecooldev24
bootstrap

------
herbst
yes

